# Skyline Drive



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

So about 15 years or so ago when I was a kid me and my dad went up to the B often and I one time I swore we went up their and their was a small pond with fish in it. Well I looked on google maps and had seen "Farmington Lake" up their right off the road and thought that might be it. Well took my nephew up there and there was nothing but tiger salamanders. So did this pond used to have fish in it or is it somewhere else up there or im not even thinking the right spot. 

Also are there any fishing areas close to bountiful other than the Community ponds? I don't even care if there small just want somewhere close to take my nephew and try to show him how to fly fish. Its hard to take him anywhere far cause he always has something going on. Pretty busy for a 6 year old.


----------



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I live in the area and I am not familiar with any others.


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

You need to park on the road at the first pond and walk into the bigger pond, it's about a 1/4 mile from the road straight west on a very good trail. I don't think they stock it anymore though.


----------



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

Ya we checked all the ponds right there. Didn't see anything. Oh well was just hoping for some close riding/fishing.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

If your talking about the ponds way up skyline on the mountain top they use to be stocked but I have not seen the back pack crews stock them in many years. I could be wrong. Farmington pond is stocked regularly for the kids.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I live in Bountiful. Your options are community ponds--blahhhhh--or obviously for fly fishing Weber river honestly takes 20 min for the middle, or 50 min to Middle Provo.


----------



## augarner (Oct 14, 2012)

Well there is some fishing In farminton creek just see this.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum augarner!

I don't mean to spoil the fun, but Farmington Canyon is closed to *ALL USES*, which does include foot traffic(hiking).

http://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/uwcnf/news-events/?cid=STELPRDB5363793


----------

